# HDMI output not working on Samsung BDP-1500 BluRay player



## kaowens4368 (Apr 7, 2010)

All of a sudden the HDMI output on my Samsung BDP-1500 BluRay player is not working. I have tried many different cables and none of them work. I have tried other players in the same inputs and they work fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kaowens4368


Try updating the firmware to your machine to resolve the issue.

Here's the link: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/d...&sprd_ia_sub_class_cd=P&prd_mdl_name=BD-P1500



Note: Please read the instructions carefully when doing the upgrade. 


Good luck!


----------



## kaowens4368 (Apr 7, 2010)

I did something wrong during the firmware uddate (not sure what I did) and now the unit has gone haywire. When a disc is inserted it does nothing and the front of the unit says load. Also, it says open when the tray is closed and vice versa.

Is there anything that I can do to correct this short of sending it off to an authorized service center? I only paid $50 for it to begin with off Ebay, so I wouldn't want to pay very much to get it fixed.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Go to the FAQs section 140333 on the link I provided and follow through the step-by-step procedure to reinstall the firmware. If your issue is unresolved the player will require service.


----------

